# New Micro Scalextric F1s



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Would anyone like to see pictures of the final set McLarens? (as opposed to the proto shown on the official website).

Also, I might be selling these but cannot for the life of me remember who the 2/3 guys who like these cars were. If that is you speak up!!

I also have the transformers cars if anyone wants to see pictures?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I LOVE Microscalextrics... I think they are the smoothest running chassis out of the box of any brand. They run great at all levels of voltage.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

so you interested?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id like to have the set cars from the transformers movie. I like microscaleys too, but not a fan of F1s really. I just have a few random jags, porsches, and the simpsons skateboards.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

PM me and lets see if we can sort something.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Would anyone like to see pictures of the final set McLarens? (as opposed to the proto shown on the official website).
> 
> Also, I might be selling these but cannot for the life of me remember who the 2/3 guys who like these cars were. If that is you speak up!!
> 
> I also have the transformers cars if anyone wants to see pictures?


Are you going to show the pictures? Seeing them might draw some interest.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah... post some pics and we'll take it from there. 
Being a slot junkie, I'm always interetested.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Are you going to show the pictures? Seeing them might draw some interest.


I will.

Just gotta decide on the best way to do that and then I'll do that. Might upload to my own site (eahorc.com) but that must be near its limit. Or maybe esnips.

There is a gallery feature here, right? Just never took the time to use it.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

here we go


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The F1's look nice. Are they approximately the same length as a Tomy F1? Can they keep up with a Tomy Turbo or SG+?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think they would own a Turbo but not a SG+

they are quite big cars though, nowhere near as svelte as a SGP or a Tyco F1


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

When are those transformers sets coming to the States, or are they at all? The way I heard it, they made just those 2, but theyre prepared to make other movie characters if the demand is there.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No idea on any of that, sorry.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> here we go


Dean,
Do you have a side shot of these? I want to see how low the nose is to the track.

Dan


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Those are pretty cool looking if you ask me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Would love to get one of the F1's. 

Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd like the Mustang


----------



## racer484 (Nov 2, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Also, I might be selling these but cannot for the life of me remember who the 2/3 guys who like these cars were. If that is you speak up!!



Although I don't post much I'm reading here every day. I've collected every other Micro Scalex F1, so these are a must. Can I buy the pair of the F1 McLarens from you? I've sent you a PM with details. Thanks and "GO LEWIS"


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

What do they look like from the bottom.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sadly these are sold now and I have no more.

For some reason I did not get notified this thread had been updated and so I never got to take pictures of the side for Lenny, apolgies for that. I will look through my HD and see if I have any pictures of previous cars with this body (call it the Mk2 F1, the A1GP cars are on the Mk3)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Dean,
> Do you have a side shot of these? I want to see how low the nose is to the track.
> 
> Dan


Would these be any good to you Mr C?

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Micro_Scalextric.html


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Would these be any good to you Mr C?
> 
> http://www.trackhobbies.com/Micro_Scalextric.html


Yep, that helps alot. Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I received the four MicroScalectric cars from Deane today. Thanks Deane.

The two F1 cars are unbelievable. They look, and may well be, silver chrome. I don't even want to touch them they look so good.

I may have to move to Great Britain so I can get a few more.

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I may have to get me a few. Like I said before, my favorite chassis.

Run them, you won't believe how well thet respond. Smooooothhhh


----------



## kev72 (Aug 8, 2006)

*micro scalextric f1 pics*

Just received my micro scalextric team mclaren set thought i'd share some photos of the cars!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Yep, that helps alot. Thanks!
> 
> Dan


No problem. Looked at my email yet?

I'd also like to be added to the Dash mailing list please.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They have now done three Datsun 350Zs for the MS range


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Where have you seen this set? Thanks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Argos.co.uk


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

How do they run? any cars they compare to?


----------

